# Rehoming 2 Fancy Rats in NYC.



## pabvezz (May 7, 2013)

Sadly I have to make room and have to rehome these lovely pet rats.

I will post the ad I have on Craigslist here.

http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/pet/3863228418.html


----------

